# Jawbreaker Zombie



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all long time no post. I've been busy for months..........
I finally have some downtime and I wanted to jump on a new sculpt. This is where I'm at with it now still have a bit to go, hoping to finish it in the next few days. thanks for looking! UVM.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice stuff UDVM! Love your craft. I can see that face on many automated shock props.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

This looks awesome! Very professional. It's very scary. O_O


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Man, that could be on the big screen...beautiful sculpt. I hope you're making money in the FX industry somewhere with that level of talent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, Undead. That face looks unnervingly realistic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Impressive, he looks great.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks all! These are the finished pics. I'll be molding this guy and another mask I've finished sculpting. Eventually these will be latex masks.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very impressed, he's awesome.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

You are doing pretty impressive work monkey man!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That's awesome.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love how the skins hanging off. Cant wait to see this guy all finished.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool!:coolvil:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback! Unfortunately during the last heatwave we had my clay got so soft my sculpture slid off my board and did a faceplant. Looks like a slight reconstructive surgery for this guy.......... Guess it gives me some more incentive to get him molded.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work, I can't wait to see some paint on this guy!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

wow, you are very talented.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

SICK!!! wow just wow!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hope you can fix the face plant. Your work is very nice indeed. You are A very talented sculptor. Do you have any plans of actually selling masks?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man sorry to hear that! Good luck fixing him.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah I can't tell you how disappointed I was coming home to find him lying face down on the floor, but at the end of the day I sculpted him so I can redo it. Just sucks when you've finished a sculpt to the point of texturing it and you have to go back to square seven or so. It is still so #$^%&$ hot here!!!!!

Kprimm- I sell masks to anyone that wants them and custom pieces. I work on the film industry as a fx artist and my schedule is all over the place. In my spare time I do my own artwork to fill my creative void. I post stuff here that I think you all would be interested in. 
Thanks again for all the nice feedback, it means a lot to me!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

So I got my rear in gear and finished re-sculpting this piece. It looks more or less the same so I'm not going to redo pics until I I get it molded and a painted mask finished. Just wanted to up date what was going on with this piece and it's back on track.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great sculpt! Lots of character.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

The piece looks awesome, Undead I have not quite made it that far as to sculpting my own faces. But I do have an elevated sense for body works,I can create bodies that are completely pose-able even down to the separate fingers on the hands. I currently have a funeral director that is over 6ft 5in tall everybody wants him.


----------

